# Name that Movie Tagline!



## Tabitha

I give you a tagline, you tell me what film it is from, then it's your turn.


Simple as that, wanna play?


Try this one:

*This time it's war*


----------



## Mariel

I know this isn't right but it seems like Bugs Bunny used to say that alot 
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

LMAO!!!!

Sorry Mich, that's not it   in fact it is just about as different from the movie in question as I can imagine 


It's a SF movie from the 80s, if that helps any.


----------



## ray gower

Alien 2?


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *Alien 2? *



And the crowd goes wild.  Yep, that's the one.  

If you have any trouble remembering taglines (like me), you can look them up on www.imdb.com


----------



## ray gower

But that would be cheating!

Okay here is one:

*Nice planet. We'll take it!*


----------



## Tabitha

I wasn't suggesting cheating, honest :blush:  

Your one is very familiar - it's not Independence Day is it?  Bit of a shot in the dark there, I know.


----------



## ray gower

Ah. No!

Unlike Independence Day, this was supposed to be a bad film


----------



## Dave

*Mars Attacks*

Same story, different movie!

How about this one? --

*"Same Make. Same Model. Different Mission."? *


----------



## Diamond9697

Terminator 2?


----------



## Dave

Yes, that was mine.


----------



## Tabitha

I have never heard that T2 one before 

learn summat new every day I suppose


----------



## Diamond9697

Okay...here's one....


*Justice needs a new program.*


----------



## Tabitha

Ummm, Judge Dredd?


----------



## Diamond9697

nope...good guess though


----------



## Dave

One of the later RoboCop sequels? Sorry, couldn't say which one.


----------



## ray gower

Think I know this one- Was it another Arnie film?


----------



## Diamond9697

no to both...as a hint I'll tell you that it was a 1995 film


----------



## Tabitha

Demolition Man?  If not, is the tag from a SF movie?


----------



## Diamond9697

no...not Demolition Man but it is a Sci-Fi movie, two popular actors were in it...or at least one of them became popular after it


----------



## Tabitha

Hackers?  Virtuosity?  Johnny Mnemonic?

This one has really stumped me - the above are all random guesses.  Out of them I have only seen Johnny Mnemonic, and I think that one's tagline was something about 'them' being after what's in his head.

Any luck?


----------



## Diamond9697

*lol* yeah...it's Virtuosity...your go!


----------



## Tabitha

Okeydokey *phew*, thought that one was going to go on forever! 

Okay try this:  *Get ready for the human race*

Think this might be dead easy.


----------



## ray gower

Cos I hit the video last night- I can answer this one!:rolly2:

Titan AE


----------



## Tabitha

Correctamundo!


----------



## ray gower

Okay new one:
'Heaven and Earth are about to collide'


----------



## Diamond9697

ummm...Deep Impact?


----------



## ray gower

That's the one!


----------



## Diamond9697

okay how about...

*What Do You See?*


----------



## Tabitha

It's not The Sixth Sense, is it?


----------



## Diamond9697

no...that's a good guess though...this movie was a little less mainstream than that though...but it was a recent movie


----------



## Dave

This one has me stumped! 

If it had been "Open your eyes!" I would have got it, but "What do you see?" -- no idea.

In my quest to discover the answer, I did uncover these quizes:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/films/quizzes2.shtml

The MPAA classification one is interesting.


----------



## Diamond9697

okay...here's a hint...Will Patton is in it.


----------



## Dave

without the hint, I would never have got it...

So is it *The Mothman Prophecies*?


----------



## Tabitha

oh yeah.......  that would totally fit, as the cover looks like a great big Rorschach inkblot thingy.


----------



## Dave

I'm assuming it is then, so here's another:

*Coming to wipe that silly smile off your planet?*


----------



## Diamond9697

yeaht that was right...and that's gotta be Evolution


----------



## Dave

yes, Evolution


----------



## Tabitha

Try this:


*Witness the Resurrection*


----------



## Diamond9697

Alien: Resurrection?


----------



## Tabitha

Yep, that's the one...


----------



## Diamond9697

*Born in darkness. Sworn to justice. *


----------



## Dave

Sorry, no idea. I don't watch 'Forever Knight' but it sounds like it could be that?

Here is another to keep the ball rolling. Its a recent movie:

*Change the way you look at the world. *


----------



## Tabitha

Dia's - Um, makes me think *BATMAN*


Daves - Hmmm, is that from Vanilla Sky?  

Bit of a random guess there...


----------



## Dave

Mine wasn't Vanilla Sky, it's even more recent than that.


----------



## Diamond9697

nope...mine wasn't Batman although your on the right track with the superhero angle


----------



## Tabitha

How about Spawn then?


----------



## Diamond9697

yep...that would be the one


----------



## Dave

clue: Kevin Spacey was in mine.


----------



## Tabitha

My next guess for Dia's would have been Blade - then I would have given up :erm: !


Dave's - yours must be K Pax then?


----------



## Dave

yep...that would be the one


----------



## Tabitha

How's about this one then...

*Have the adventure of your life keeping up with the Joneses*


----------



## Dave

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade?


----------



## Tabitha

Yep, that's the one


----------



## Dave

Really, it was a guess, too easy!

This probably is too... but I'm running out of ideas...

*Same Planet. New Scum. *


----------



## Dave

That really wasn't that hard, was it?

clue: 2002 sequel, could have said 'same story' too!

I have something else for you:


*A Star Trek Taglines Mini-Quiz.*

With 'Star Trek X: Nemesis' on release soon, these are all from previous films in the franchise. Try and match the letter to the film number. So, for instance, if you think that Tagline A is 'Star Trek: The Motion Picture', your answer would be: *A-1.*

A -- Join the search.

B -- Adventure and imagination meet at the final frontier.

C -- The human adventure is just beginning.

D -- Boldly go.

E -- At the end of the universe lies the beginning of vengeance.

F -- Resistance is futile.

G -- How on earth can they save the future?

H -- The battle for paradise has begun.

I -- The battle for peace has begun.


----------



## Tabitha

Sorry Dave - I did know your last one, but I forgot to post a reply :blush:
it is, of course, Men In Black II!

So.... your latest one - good idea BTW - I know some.

F (Resistance is Futile) is First Contact - Trek 8

G (How on earth can they save the future?) - This has just got to be The Voyage Home - Trek 4

D (Boldly go.) - is this the new one?  Nemesis, Trek 10, oh wait, there are only 9 options, and the new tagline is "A generation's final journey has begun"


----------



## Dave

yes, those are correct so far (except for 'Boldly go')


----------



## Highlander II

*A -- Join the search.* -- Is this ST:III - Search for Spock?

*B -- Adventure and imagination meet at the final frontier.* - Generations

*C -- The human adventure is just beginning.* - ST:TMP

*D -- Boldly go.* -- ST:II

*E -- At the end of the universe lies the beginning of vengeance.* -- ST:V

(Tabitha got F and G)

*H -- The battle for paradise has begun.* - ST:IX 

*I -- The battle for peace has begun.* - ST:VI?

I think I was doing ok - then I started over-analyzing - (which I do a lot) then I missed one and had to go back - so - how'd I do??


----------



## Dave

I'll give the answers now because you almost got it right.

*A -- Join the search. *(obviously 3 -- Search for Spock)*

B -- Adventure and imagination meet at the final frontier.* 5 -- The Final Frontier (I thought that would be obvious)*

C -- The human adventure is just beginning. *(Yes - 1 ST:TMP)*

D -- Boldly go.* 7 -- Generations.*

E -- At the end of the universe lies the beginning of vengeance.* 2 --  Wrath of Khan.*

F -- Resistance is futile.* 8 -- First Contact.*

G -- How on earth can they save the future?* yes 4 -- The Voyage Home.*

H -- The battle for paradise has begun.* yes 9 -- Insurrection.*

I -- The battle for peace has begun. * yes 6 -- The Undiscovered Country.

*7/10* Just three mixed up.


----------



## Tabitha

That was harder than you'd think.

Especially the battle for peace and boldly go!


----------



## Highlander II

Hey - wow - did better than I thought -

'Boldly go' was totally throwing me -- 

And B - that one almost seemed to obvious - it's why I didn't choose that for ST:V -- 

Cool -- that was fun ---


----------



## Dave

*not sure why this stopped....*

So, here's another one (should be easy!)

*Believe the Unbelievable*


----------



## Highlander II

well - I have no idea -- 

but I can post to try to keep the game moving -


----------



## Dave

I didn't expect to have to give clues, I thought it would be so easy that it would kick-start the thread off again.

This film has, not one, but two sequels both being released this year. I think one is out next month.


----------



## Lonewolf89

I'm going to take a wild guess, The Matrix?


----------



## Dave

Not so wild, Spot on!


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here we go:

"Man Has Made His Match... Now It's His Problem"


----------



## Tabitha

If "man" wasn't in that quote I would probably guess Lilo & Stitch...

Thinking...


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here's a clue:

It came from a 1980s film.


----------



## Lonewolf89

That was from Blade Runner. 

Here's another one that should be pretty easy:

_A Gift. A Curse. A Destiny_


----------



## Tabitha

These are hard!

I would never have guessed that bladerunner one.

is your latest one from the Buffy movie?


----------



## Lonewolf89

Nope. Do you want a clue?


----------



## Tabitha

ahhhh, okay 

(For some reason I can't get the Scooby Doo movie out of my head now - it isn't that, is it?)


----------



## little smaug

Spiderman?


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by little smaug _
> *Spiderman? *



That's it! Your turn.


----------



## little smaug

Yay me! Ok, try this one:

*Something has survived*


----------



## Lonewolf89

Jurassic Park: The Lost World


----------



## little smaug

Yup, your go.


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here's the next one:

_In space no one can hear you scream._


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here's a clue: This in the tagline for the first movie in a series.


----------



## Tabitha

Not so much of a guess as a potential confusion if I am not right.

Is it Alien?


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Is it Alien? *



That's it!


----------



## Tabitha

'k!


How about:

*Join the Evolution*


----------



## ray gower

Wouldn't be X-Men would it?


----------



## Tabitha

Yep.

It seemed topical


----------



## ray gower

Perhaps I should be nearly as topical?

'A New Power Is Rising. '


----------



## Lonewolf89

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers?


----------



## ray gower

Well done


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here's one:

_For centuries we've been watching the skies, when we should have been watching our backs._


----------



## Lonewolf89

A hint anyone? The movie was made in 1996.


----------



## little smaug

How bout a hintier hint?


----------



## ray gower

The Arrival?

Not a bad film, the sequel sucks


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *The Arrival?*



Bingo! You're up!



> *Not a bad film, the sequel sucks *



I agree with you there.


----------



## ray gower

Ah! Forgot all about this!
Sorry chaps and chapesses:blush: 

Here you go with:

There is more to fear than you can see


----------



## philoSCIFI

* yet another revival *

I would guess, but have no idea - well, not no idea, just not much of one...


----------



## ray gower

How about a few more tags from the same film?

You won't believe what's waiting in the 4th dimension

The first one had rules

Welcome to a new dimension in fear

What you saw before was beyond imagination... Now within the universe of possibilities, lies another reality, where time and space converge.


----------



## philoSCIFI

Dang... it's so familiar and at the tip of my tongue...ugh :rolly2: 

All I can come up with is Tron at the moment, and as I don't think that's right, I'll await others responses.  

...I"ll be back with a better guess if nothing comes up soon...
I'll be out of town this weekend, but will try to check back when I can. 

Thanks for more tags, ray.


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *What you saw before was beyond imagination... Now within the universe of possibilities, lies another reality, where time and space converge. *



That tends to give it away! But I'd prefer to remain as an observer.


----------



## Dave

Actually, it's not what I thought it was. I've found out that it's the tagline from *Hypercube: Cube 2 (2002)*. Something that I've not seen, is it any good?


----------



## ray gower

You know I had forgotten this one!

But yes it was Hypercube.

Watching it was like a trip to the dentist.   http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13758


----------



## Dave

One to miss then  

new tagline:

*"Everybody runs." *


----------



## sarah2040

Minority Report isn't it? Still haven't got around to watching that


----------



## Dave

Sorry, I'm sure I answered this before, very strange!

Yes, it is Minority Report, so it's your turn Sarah.


----------



## Highlander II

*bump*


anyone have a tagline to guess???


----------



## sarah2040

Ooops, I forgot this was my turn! Sorry guys :blush:

Here's a new one for you

*A new school's gonna rule...*


----------



## little smaug

Wasn't that "A Shark Tale"?


----------



## sarah2040

Yup, your go


----------



## little smaug

Ok, incredibly easy, but it's the only video I can reach without getting up. 

_Twenty eight days, six hours, forty two minutes, twelve seconds... that is when the world will end_


----------



## Shaun

Is it Donnie Darko?


----------



## ray gower

Twenty-Eight days later?


----------



## little smaug

Very logical guess Ray, but Shaun got it.


----------



## Shaun

*yay*

Ok try;

*The guy next door just became the man upstairs.*


----------



## Highlander II

*Re: yay*



> _Originally posted by Shaun _
> *Ok try;
> 
> The guy next door just became the man upstairs. *




wild guess - 

*Bruce Almighty* ??


----------



## Shaun

Wild guesses sometimes pay off, you're right.


----------



## Highlander II

*Log on. Hack in. Go anywhere. Steal everything.*


----------



## sarah2040

Is it Swordfish?


----------



## Highlander II

Yes it is ---- 


You're up!


----------



## sarah2040

Yey 

A world beyond your experience, beyond your imagination.


----------



## little smaug

I think that one is "Dune".


----------



## sarah2040

You think right


----------



## little smaug

I've never seen it myself, but my best friend raves about it. 

*The strangest story ever conceived by man.*


----------



## Dave

*King Kong*


----------



## little smaug

Yup, your go Dave.


----------



## Dave

Okay, try this one...

*He is afraid. He is alone. He is three million light years from home*


----------



## Highlander II

Sounds like it could be E.T.


----------



## Dave

It could be.... and it was!

Your turn!


----------



## Steffi

I've just found this thread.

Do you mind if I have a go?

*A Keyboard, how quaint*


----------



## ray gower

That would be Scotty from ST The Voyage Home 

But was it a tagline?


----------



## Steffi

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *That would be Scotty from ST The Voyage Home
> 
> But was it a tagline? *



oops probably not:blush:  but I like using it.

Yes of course ray you are right.


----------



## Highlander II

*bumps to make game go again*

I'd toss in a tagline, but I don't know any right off... 

I take that back... 

I know this one:


*Evil has one name to fear...*







(easy, no?)


----------



## ray gower

Wouldn't be Highlander would it?


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *Wouldn't be Highlander would it? *




Okay - not _that_ obvious...


----------



## little smaug

Van Helsing, possibly?


----------



## Highlander II

Aye... that would be correct.


----------



## Dave

It's been four months, so I'll ask a new one...

*Save The Day*

Clue: It was released in 2004.
Clue2: Samuel L Jackson was in the cast.


----------



## lazygun

The Incredibles?.{Frozone}.


----------



## Dave

It's been so long I forgot the answer myself!!!

Yes, I believe it was 'The Incredibles' - that makes it your turn Lazygun.


----------



## lazygun

{1}Look, if you want to torture me, spank me, lick me, do it. But if this poetry **** continues just shoot me now please.

{2}1995.

?.
Perhaps not technically a Tagline{would give it away},but a listed quote from the Film.


----------



## Highlander II

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I have no idea what that is from...


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Aagh - It sounds vaguely familiar - give us another clue


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I can picture who said it. She's has short blonde hair, cute, but kind of reminds you of Ellen Degeneris. Cant think of her name but the movie was post apocolypitic sci-fi (I think)


----------



## lazygun

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



> I can picture who said it. She's has short blonde hair, cute, but kind of reminds you of Ellen Degeneris. Cant think of her name but the movie was post apocolypitic sci-fi (I think)



Some things change,some things stay the same.

Luck to the AScifi people.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> I can picture who said it. She's has short blonde hair, cute, but kind of reminds you of Ellen Degeneris. Cant think of her name but the movie was post apocolypitic sci-fi (I think)



Tank Girl! (boy, I hope I'm wrong)


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				imported_lazygun said:
			
		

> Some things change,some things stay the same.
> 
> Luck to the AScifi people.


 
ummm ok.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thats it Paige. Lori Petty was the actress who's name I couldnt recall.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Shoot, a fellah could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff....


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Shoot, a fellah could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff....


 
Is that the tagline, or are you just being coy?


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				BookStop said:
			
		

> Is that the tagline, or are you just being coy?


Both, of course.


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I believe that was the late great Slim Pickens in "Dr. Strangelove, or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				steve12553 said:
			
		

> I believe that was the late great Slim Pickens in "Dr. Strangelove, or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"


You are correct, and well done!


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Try this one: 

"_When there's no more room in Hell, The dead will walk the Earth and what will they eat? Why, they'll eat you_."


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Dawn of the Dead?

(I'm guessing)


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Dawn of the dead


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Dawn of the Dead?
> 
> (I'm guessing)


 
I heard it from a good source good move. Your turn now!


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Wow. Deja vu. I think I've been dead before.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Are you a master builder or a master_ butcher_?


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The 10 commandments


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Yes! Well taken, Carrie! Your go.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

They came home to bury mom... and her killer


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Four Brothers?

I didn't see the movie, but this sounds like the premise of the commercial.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Four Brothers?
> 
> I didn't see the movie, but this sounds like the premise of the commercial.


 
And... your right! Your prize is to but up another one.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				carrie221 said:
			
		

> And... your right! Your prize is to but up another one.


I don't think there's any need for that kind of talk. But, let's see… 

There's been some very large talk behind my sleeping back, and no error.


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

That would be A Clockwork Orange, me thinks. 

Try this one on for size...

"The land had changed. They hadn't. The earth had cooled. They couldn't."


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Okay, this is probably a shot in the dark but is it "The Wild Bunch"?


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

You're bang on there!


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Heaven and Earth Are About To Collide


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Deep Impact?


----------



## sanityassassin

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

this is on the first page it is deep impact so it is safe for you to post mouse


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Deep Impact?


 
Yeah, you were right


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Yay!
Ok. "Warning: This is only a love story. Do not try this at home!"


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Five days? Time for a hint, I think.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Complete guess - American Pie?

EDIT: Called American Wedding in the US, I think.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

A Pyromaniac's Love Story


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Yes Nesacat! I love that film! Your go.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thank you Mouse ... I liked it too. An odd movie but fun. 

In a future where freedom is outlawed, outlaws will become heroes.


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

_Pretty Woman_? Hehe. Erm, _Escape from New York_, perhaps?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Sorry Cullwch but no.


----------



## ray gower

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

As there were several with a very simillar theme at about the same time, I always get the names mixed up.

Perhaps Universal Soldier?


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

V for Vendetta???


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Aeon Flux?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

No, no and no. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Equilibrium!!! I saw that film at the cinema and one of my mates fell asleep! I liked it though.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Meowrr Mouse ... and Equilibrium it is. I really like this movie.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Ok.

'Follow him home.'


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Fluke 
... I cried buckets and probably greatly sustained the Kleenex company.


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Nesacat you're too good! Yeah I cried loads at that film!
Your go!


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks Mouse  

Who, in the name of God, is getting away with murder?


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Name of the Rose?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

And you're right Carrie ... your go.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

"Adventure has a new destination."


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Was that Sahara?


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				BookStop said:
			
		

> Was that Sahara?


 
 Yes, I give up with these, mine always are found on the first guess


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

My turn.

" Operator, you have obviously never been trapped in a Chinese opium den!"


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thoroughly Modern Millie?


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Wow, Nesa - didn't even have to guess, first try is correctomundo!


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks BookStop. 

From one of my all time favourite movies ... 

Where happily ever after is just a dream.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Vanilla Sky?


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Brazil?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

No and no. I'm sorry.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

City of Lost Children?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Meowrr Carrie. It is indeed. One of the best movies ever.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Nesacat said:
			
		

> Meowrr Carrie. It is indeed. One of the best movies ever.


 
You said that it was your favorite on another threat so I looked it up and what did I find but the tagline  

"Where everything seems possible and nothing is what it seems."


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				carrie221 said:
			
		

> "Where everything seems possible and nothing is what it seems."


JFK


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

nope


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Legend?


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Nope


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Labyrinth


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Labyrinth


 
  Yes, you got it. Your turn!


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

'The truth isn't out there'


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Evolution?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Alien Autopsy?


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Yeah it was Alien Autopsy!


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Roswell meets the British ... was a silly movie. Thanks Mouse. 

It will scare you to your very soul.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Arrrgh... I really stink at these things, but this one sounds soooo familiar... hmmm....

The Exorcist?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Sorry but it's not that one.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Here we go again... it's the title that keeps coming to mind, but I'm figuring I'm way off beam here:

Phantasm


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

It's not Phantasm either. Sorry.


----------



## Roboripper

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Hellraiser?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I'm sorry. It's not.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Yeesh! I should have thought of this before, considering how we've talked about this film in the past:

Angel Heart...


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

And yes ... that's the movie.  Your go now.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thank you. Hmmm. The one that comes to mind is:

"Man is the warmest place to hide"


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The Thing.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Well, that one proved a real stumper... a whole 2-1/2 minutes.... Next time I'm going to have to go for something _really_ obscure to stump you, Cat...

Your turn


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks j.d. I love that movie ... a visual treat and very frightening.

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy...


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The Shining?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

And that's the right answer. Your go.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

"He's the hero. That's right. The hero."


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Correct, Cat... your turn.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks. 

It's as real as the feelings you feel


----------



## Nathaniel Whaler

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The Princess Bride ?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Aye it is. Your go Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whaler

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

"Oh boy"


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Nathaniel Whaler said:
			
		

> "Oh boy"


About a Boy


----------



## Nathaniel Whaler

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> About a Boy


Actually that was not what I was thinking about.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

A Boy and His Dog!

The Boys from Brazil!


----------



## Nathaniel Whaler

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Ok I think I might have stretched the rules a bit. Not sure though. It is from a series on tv.  Is that ok?


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I'm not quite sure... The first post does say movie, but I'm not mod for this area... So we'll have to wait until either someone guesses, or the mod for this area answers... but I think it'd be better to avoid doing so from now on.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Quantum Leap?


----------



## Nathaniel Whaler

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Nesacat said:
			
		

> Quantum Leap?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks Nathaniel 

The fairy tale is over


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Brothers Grimm?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Close but not quite. Sorry.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Snow White: A Tale of Terror (a.k.a. The Grimm Brothers' Snow White)


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

That's right. Your go.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

You may not believe in ghosts, but you cannot deny terror.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The Haunting?


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

13 Ghosts?


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Free Willy?


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Free Willy?


 
Hahaha


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Correct, WS; Robert Wise's 1963 classic film, *The Haunting*. Your go.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

A Comedy of Invention


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

It seems a hint may be needed so here's another tagline used for the same film.

"They took him for a fall guy...but he threw them for a hoop"


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I hope I spell this right ...

The Hudsucker Proxy?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Correct Nesacat!
I was beginning to despair. 
Your turn


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks Winters Sorrow. 

Exterminate all rational thought.


----------



## GOLLUM

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

I think it's Bill Lee from Naked Lunch no?

My brain is currently sharing a wormhole with Mr. Baxter, so please Nesa have another go...


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Meowrr GOLLUM ... it is the right answer. 

Another go ... alright then ... how about ...

Believe in angels.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Constantine, maybe?


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

No. I'm sorry.


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

City of Angels?


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Angels in the Outfield


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

No and no I'm sorry.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Michael?


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Then it got to be The Crow!


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

It's indeed The Crow; the first one with Brandon Lee. Since I was putting in a tagline on behalf of GOLLUM, I thought I'd pick a favourite of his.

Your go Marky.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Rightyo! What about this one, then?

_This Christmas, Santa's got a brand new bag!_


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians?

(I don't really think it is but I just love that film title  )


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Really close there!

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Nathaniel Whaler

*Re: Name that Tagline!*



			
				Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> *rolls eyes*


What eyes?


----------



## Roboripper

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

The Santa Clause?


----------



## Mouse

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Bad Santa? (was there even a film called that?!)


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Because Marky is a Quentin Tarantino fan .... it's Jackie Brown.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Isn't that from the Santa Clause 2 soundtrack (shedaisy)?


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

It's from an obscure Jackie Brown trailer; Nesa's go.


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Name that Tagline!*

Thanks Marky. 

A little guilt goes a long way...


----------



## Marky Lazer

The Machinist.


----------



## Nesacat

It is indeed Marky. Your go.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Thanks, Nesa.

In a time of crisis a hero must rise.
From his sofa.


----------



## carrie221

Simpsons?


----------



## SteveR

That be Shaun of the Dead I think?


----------



## Marky Lazer

You're right SteveR.


----------



## SteveR

Just found this thread (not sure how I missed it - but its good fun isn't it!) and have not read *all* of the pages in it, so apologies if this one has gone before:

_*Two Men. One Battle. No Compromise.*_


----------



## dwndrgn

Freedy v. Jason?


----------



## carrie221

Equilibrium... I was looking for information about the new batman movie and what do I find for Christian Bale but this movie


----------



## SteveR

Bang on Carrie221! You're up...


----------



## carrie221

"Turn up the heat and follow the rhythm"


----------



## SteveR

Fame? (well it is a Sci-Fi AND Fantasy forum)


----------



## Paige Turner

That old one with the welder with leg warmers. What's it called? Debra Winger. You know, "Maniac! Maniac on the floor!" That one.


Edit: Flashdance!


----------



## carrie221

No and Nope


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Dirty Dancing!

not the original...the other one.


----------



## Paige Turner

One of those cheerleading movies. Darn. I don't know the names of any of them. Umm…

Breakin' One Off!


----------



## carrie221

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> Dirty Dancing!
> 
> not the original...the other one.


 
Close enough Dirty Dancing Havana Nights


----------



## Paige Turner

There was another one? I hope nobody put Baby in the corner.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Here's a toughy but its the greatest tag line ever: 

*"Back when you had to beat it before you could eat it"*


----------



## Paige Turner

Quest for Fire!


----------



## carrie221

Umm... something about cavemen like Caves are cool


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

No to Paige, 
Carrie is getting very warm...


----------



## Paige Turner

Oh! Caveman! The one with Ringo and Avery Schreiber!


----------



## carrie221

Caveman


----------



## Paige Turner

carrie221 said:
			
		

> Caveman


I wish I'd said that.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Paige got her guess in first! Darn I thought that was gonna be harder


----------



## carrie221

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> I wish I'd said that.


 
If it doesn't show up on my screen I can't tell that you already said that  

My computer is working like 5 minutes behind everyone else's


----------



## Paige Turner

Infinite Space - Infinite Terror


----------



## carrie221

Event Horizon... that movie scares the heck out of me


----------



## SteveR

Event Horizon


----------



## SteveR

Carrie beat me to it.....


----------



## SteveR

This would be fun on the old IRC chat rooms!


----------



## Paige Turner

Carrie's right, and I didn't even have to use my clue, which was, "This was the worst science fiction movie ever made, surpassing even _Bride of the Monster._"

To be fair, I only saw the first 38 minutes.


----------



## Dave

carrie221 said:
			
		

> My computer is working like 5 minutes behind everyone else's


You need to replace that Hamster in the wheel, he is obviously too tired.


----------



## carrie221

"Sometimes you have to go back to move forward."


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Back to the Future?


----------



## SteveR

Timeline?


----------



## carrie221

No and No


----------



## SteveR

Frequency? (long shot I know!)


----------



## carrie221

no... when someone wants a clue tell me


----------



## SteveR

Twelve Monkeys (it fits but it's wrong I think!)

Hmmm...no more ideas so far


----------



## Dave

I cheated, I googled it. But it is a film I've never heard of, never mind seen, so I don't feel it is fair if I answer.


----------



## carrie221

Dave said:
			
		

> I cheated, I googled it. But it is a film I've never heard of, never mind seen, so I don't feel it is fair if I answer.


 
Well to be completely honest I have not seen the film either as I have not had the opportunity to see it yet... I know the tagline due to music videos and TV


----------



## SteveR

Dunno. I'm up for a clue.


----------



## carrie221

What does country music and childhood sweethearts have to do with each other?


----------



## SteveR

No sorry, still nothing from me. I'll keep thinking!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Is this from *Garden State*?


----------



## Nesacat

Broken Bridges ... saw it at a Media Preview. Not dementedly alluring or anything.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Sweet Home Alabama!?!?


----------



## Paige Turner

carrie221 said:
			
		

> Well to be completely honest I have not seen the film either as I have not had the opportunity to see it yet... I know the tagline due to music videos and TV


Jeez, Carrie, do they have to be that obscure? What happens if one of our members went to an indie film festival in Prague in 1988? "All of world is changing. One fine day awaits person to gather over-flow."


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Heck I thought Caveman was obscure and you guys got that right away


----------



## Paige Turner

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> Heck I thought Caveman was obscure and you guys got that right away


I loved the scene in that movie where Avery Schreiber is telling—with a six-word vocabulary—the story of the dinosaur hunt to the people back at the cave. It was hilarious, but I could easily imagine early humans telling hunt stories in much the same way.


----------



## carrie221

Nesacat said:
			
		

> Broken Bridges ... saw it at a Media Preview. Not dementedly alluring or anything.


 
This is it!

Paige the movie has just came out so I didn't think it would be that hard also it has been shown at preview for awhile


----------



## Nesacat

Thanks Carrie. 

The city that never sleeps just got a wake-up call.


----------



## carrie221

Earthquake in New York


----------



## Nesacat

No it's not.


----------



## SteveR

Die Hard With A Vengeance?


----------



## tiny99

Escape from New York?


----------



## Riselka

Godzilla (the 1998 version with Matthew Broderick and Jean Reno)


----------



## Nesacat

Meowrr Riselka that's right ... size does matter. I've loved that monster ever since I was kid.

Your go.


----------



## Riselka

The fall of an empire is nothing compared to the descent of man.


----------



## carrie221

Rome


----------



## Riselka

Sorry, that's not it.

But you have got the right empire.


----------



## carrie221

Ceaser


----------



## Riselka

Nope, try again.

It might be a bit of a tricky one, would you like a bit of a hint?


----------



## carrie221

Yes please


----------



## Riselka

It's a film based on a work by one of the greatest writers in English literary history.


----------



## carrie221

Titus?


----------



## Riselka

Yup, now you're up!


----------



## carrie221

"Honor made him a man. Courage made him a hero. History made him a Legend."

(Good Hint. Thanks! I just looked up shakespear plays to get some ideas and then though wait I had just seen something like that...)


----------



## Riselka

It's one of those strange little films that, although it stars some very high-profile actors, only played in a handful of your more arthouse style theatres - at least around here.  And it's definately not everyone's taste.  That's why I thought it might be a little tricky.  I've owned it on DVD since the day the DVD was released.  Have you seen it?

As for your tagline, I haven't a clue.  And I've got to go now, so I guess someone else will have to give it a try.


----------



## carrie221

No I have not seen it but I have read some shakespear (sp?) and that was listed next to the play and I had been looking up one of the actresses so it connected.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Gladiator?


----------



## carrie221

nope


----------



## j d worthington

Braveheart?


----------



## carrie221

nope but you are getting very close


----------



## j d worthington

Got to be Rob Roy then...


----------



## carrie221

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Got to be Rob Roy then...


 
Yes it does got to be  

Your turn


----------



## j d worthington

Mysterious City of Sin & Intrigue


----------



## Lacedaemonian

> All he needs is love



Ignore this tagline if JD posts.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Casablanca.


----------



## j d worthington

Um... Correct, Lace -- but why the frown?

At any rate, your turn....


----------



## Lacedaemonian

> Family Isn't A Word... It's A Sentence



Fire away people.  Tis one of my favourite movies.


----------



## Riselka

Is it "Meet the Fockers"?


----------



## carrie221

The Royal Tanenboms


----------



## Paige Turner

It wasn't that horrible dysfunctional family thing with Holly Hunter and Robert Downey, was it? That was a nasty movie.


----------



## Riselka

It looks like carrie221 has it, although she misspelled the title.  I looked up The Royal Tenenbaums on IMDb and that's the tagline posted on the film's main page.


----------



## carrie221

"Behind every great love is a great story."

(That movie is one of my best friend's favorite movies... I have never seen it but I have looked at the box a million times and she says that line a lot)


----------



## Lacedaemonian

The Notebook.  

Wor lass loves that film.  Starts good and ends good with a whole load of crap in between.  

Somebody else can post a tag.


----------



## carrie221

"Trying to fit in. Born to stand out."


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Teen Wolf?


----------



## carrie221

Nope


----------



## Paige Turner

Now, _that's_ Braveheart!


----------



## carrie221

nope


----------



## The DeadMan

Serenity?


----------



## carrie221

nope...

if someone wants a hint just ask


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Sounds like some crappy teen chick flick.  Girl power and all such crud.


----------



## fancying_fantasy

*What a girl wants*??????


----------



## carrie221

fancying_fantasy said:
			
		

> *What a girl wants*??????


 
And you win... your go! 

(What part of Indiana are you from?)


----------



## Paige Turner

Oh, now I get it. A movie that only played in Indiana. How _convenient._


----------



## fancying_fantasy

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Oh, now I get it. A movie that only played in Indiana. How _convenient._


 
Well I couldn't rightly say that it only played in Indiana, but whose to say, lol. 
Ok here's mine:

You are drunk, and when you are drunk you forget that I am in charge! 

oh by the way I'm from Warsaw.


----------



## carrie221

Dumb and Dumber?

Paige you have no room to comment... a lot of your movies you have to prove that they actually exist 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0286788/


----------



## fancying_fantasy

carrie221 said:
			
		

> Dumb and Dumber?


 
Sorry no, i've never seen that movie.


----------



## carrie221

Neither have I it just sounded like something from a comedy... that was the first one I though of


----------



## fancying_fantasy

I guess u could say its a comedy, but it's fantasy too.


----------



## carrie221

Ella Enchanted


----------



## j d worthington

I have a question for clarification: Is this a _quote_ from the film, or an actual tagline used in promotion?


----------



## fancying_fantasy

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> I have a question for clarification: Is this a _quote_ from the film, or an actual tagline used in promotion?


 
no it's from the movie and I just realized something, the thread is called movie taglines, so I totally screwed up. Since I messed up and used a quote from the movie instead of a tagline do u want me to give the answer????
Sorry.

by the way Carrie it's not Ella Enchanted


----------



## j d worthington

I think it'd be fine if you just looked up one of the taglines for the movie...


----------



## fancying_fantasy

A world where heroes come in all sizes and adventure is the greatest magic of all.

sorry about that but the quote came from this movie too. so here's your tagline, thanks j.d.


----------



## j d worthington

Not a problem ... and you're welcome.


----------



## Wolfeborn

willow


----------



## Paige Turner

Legend


----------



## tiny99

Stuart Little


----------



## fancying_fantasy

Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> willow


 
you win! your go!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

The little pecker line would have been funnier.


----------



## fancying_fantasy

yes, but there are so many to choose from I just picked the one that my sister and I use back and forth often.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I was not slighting your quote my Polish Polska Fairy.  

Me and my brother used to like the pecker line.  Aint boys and girls so different?


----------



## Wolfeborn

A world light-years beyond your imagination


----------



## Paige Turner

Star Wars?


----------



## Wolfeborn

nope try again


----------



## Paige Turner

No.                  .


----------



## carrie221

It has been a month maybe we should try a new one


----------



## Paige Turner

Okay...


----------



## Ian8781

How about this one?

"One Wife Too Many"


----------



## HoopyFrood

Henry VIII! Hehe sorry. I realise that's not the point of this thread.




I'll leave now...


----------



## Ian8781

I like the way you think!  


Unfortunately - incorrect. 
I'm looking for a film pre 1960


----------



## Wolfeborn

no idea though mine was krull,


----------



## Ian8781

Mine was "Blyth Spirit" by Noel Coward.

But someone else go...


----------



## Culhwch

An easy one to kick us back off...

_His story will touch you, even though he can't._


----------



## Quokka

bubbleboy?


----------



## Culhwch

Not quite...


----------



## Dave

Ghost?

Imdb says not ('A love that will last forever') but often there is more than one.


----------



## Culhwch

Nope, but you're around the right time...

EDIT: So much for being easy...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## Culhwch

Bingo! Your turn.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Alrighty.

How bout this one...

"He was the perfect weapon until he became the target."


----------



## Culhwch

Hmmm. Familiar. I'll think on that one.


----------



## Dave

is it the 'Bourne Identity"?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's correct! Your turn Dave....


----------



## Dave

"The strangest story ever conceived by man."


----------



## Quokka

I know I know that one (as opposed 6to it being an known unknown or knowing I don't know it ).

That's not to say I can remember which one it is though, 2001?


----------



## Dave

It's much older than that.


----------



## Quokka

That's it! The 30's King Kong movie, though I wonder if it was used again for one of the remakes because I've never seen the original (is it the original?) but then again I've probably come across it somewhere either way.

Lol that's going to be a long guess if you turn around and say "nope, keep trying"


----------



## Dave

No, King Kong was correct. Your turn!


----------



## Quokka

How about this one:

They built the city to see what makes us tick. Last night one of us went off.


----------



## Pyan

That's *Dark City*, with Kiefer Sutherland, William Hurt and Rufus Sewell.


----------



## Quokka

and Melissa George  really thought Rufus Sewell was brilliant in that movie.


----------



## Pyan

My turn, I guess......
Try: 

*Nameless! Fleshless! Deathless!*


----------



## Culhwch

_The Care Bears Movie_, perhaps? Sounds like it should be somehting like _The Thing_...


----------



## MG1962

The Mummys ghost 

I have the movie poster (reproduction)


----------



## Culhwch

Winner! Your go...


----------



## Pyan

Gissus a chance, Cul! It's only been up for four minutes.....


----------



## MG1962

Thank you

*A Monster Science Created - But Could Not Destroy*


----------



## Culhwch

pyan said:


> Gissus a chance, Cul! It's only been up for four minutes.....


 
Apologies. Didn't think you were around...


----------



## Dave

Attack of the Killer Tomatos?

Attack of the 50 foot Woman?


----------



## MG1962

No  Think much older


----------



## Tillane

Frankenstein?


----------



## MG1962

We have a winner - your turn


----------



## Tillane

Okay.  A nice easy one:

*An extreme taste of reality.*


----------



## Marky Lazer

Is it *Strange Days*?


----------



## Tillane

Knew it was too easy!  Your turn, Marky.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Okay, thanks. An easy one here but it's so funny:

*This Christmas, Santa's got a brand new bag.*


----------



## Quokka

Bad Santa?


----------



## Marky Lazer

It's not *Bad Santa*...


----------



## Pyan

It's *Jackie Brown*, isn't it, Marky?


----------



## Marky Lazer

It is, of course.


----------



## Pyan

Right, then....
*
Pray he's still out there....*


----------



## AE35Unit

Rambo,First Blood


----------



## Quokka

Wouldn't it be more fitting for part two?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Thought I would bring this thread back so here's a new one (and hopefully an easy one)...

*I feel the need...the need...for speed*


----------



## Culhwch

_Top Gun_?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That would be correct!


----------



## fishi

*tagline*

One word can change everything…………….is tagline of which movie??


----------



## AE35Unit

*Re: tagline*

Haven't a clue but this could start a fun game!


----------



## Shadow Trooper

*Re: tagline*

Yes Man - Jim Carey?


----------



## Dave

I'm reviving this thread. fishi thought of it separately, but I've merged the threads.

Here is one for you:

"Man Has Made His Match... Now It's His Problem."


----------



## Pyan

That would be the great, the one-and-only _Blade Runner_, yes?


----------



## Dave

Yes, you got that no bother, it's your turn.


----------



## Pyan

Good-oh...

_"At the end of the universe lies the beginning of vengeance."_


----------



## Dave

Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Dave

*"Man is the warmest place to hide."*


----------



## Pyan

That's from the 1982 remake of _The Thing_.

(do we wait for confirmation, or just post the next one?)


----------



## Culhwch

This game is going to get boring quick if it's just you two going back and forth! Throw us an easy one!


----------



## Dave

Just post the new one. I won't answer (I did give you a day last time.)


----------



## Pyan

Try this one, then:

*"Makes Ben Hur look like an Epic"*


----------



## Vladd67

Monty Python and the Holy Grail?


----------



## Pyan

Yep!...


----------



## Vladd67

For Three Men The Civil War Wasn't Hell. It Was Practice!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Hmm - Jonah Hex?


----------



## biodroid

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## biodroid

Man has made his match ... now it's his problem.


----------



## Nexus

Blade Runner?


----------



## biodroid

That's correct!!


----------



## Nexus

It's just one of those days when you're feeling a little...dead.


----------



## Culhwch

Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## Nexus

Yeah, one of my favourite films


----------



## Culhwch

This one might be a little easy...

_You Won't Believe Your Eye_


----------



## Nexus

Monsters Inc. 

Quality film.


----------



## Culhwch

Bingo. Your go.


----------



## Nexus

"They love me for what I'm not... ...they hate me for what I am."


----------



## Pyan

That's _The Damned United _ - Brian Clough's short reign at Leeds...


----------



## Nexus

It is. Colour me impressed someone else got it.


----------



## Pyan

The gods help me, I can remember it happening...



*"Pathetic Earthlings... Who Can Save You Now?"*


----------



## Nexus

Flash Gordon!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Mars Attacks?


----------



## Culhwch

Nexus is correct. Your go.


----------



## Nexus

Love. Pain. Glory.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I haven't seen it, but was that The Wrestler?


----------



## ravenus

Is it Rocky?


----------



## Nexus

Lady of Winterfell is correct.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

"Five Criminals . One Line Up . No Coincidence "


----------



## Moonbat

'The usual Suspects!'


----------



## Culhwch

I know that one is correct - was only looking at the IMDb page a day or so ago.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

You are correct Moonbat.


----------



## Moonbat

"Whoever wins...we lose."


----------



## Nexus

Alien vs Predator.


----------



## Moonbat

Yup, that's the one Nexus, although even though the Predators won we didn't actually lose, well not all of us. One woman survived and was hailed as a warrior by the Predators.


----------

